
Show HN: Editable Software Engineer Resume Templates - stephen_greet
https://www.beamjobs.com/resumes/software-engineer-resume-examples
======
songzme
Good started templates and really nice suggestions. I work with students who
are struggling to come up with an engineering resume (non-traditional coding
background) and this will be useful for them. Thanks for writing it!

~~~
stephen_greet
That's great, I'm so happy this will be useful for them. If you have any
recommendations you think I missed or notice anything you think I should
change about the templates please let me know!

